# cannabis sexing?



## JulDJac (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello, I'm new to growing and was wondering if any of you veteran cannabis growers can help me out. I'm about 4 weeks into veg and was wondering if these things I'm seeing are preflowers? And if they are can anyone tell if it's male or female? Or is it too early to tell? Any info would be great 







http://tinypic.com/r/xkqblj/8


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 11, 2014)

Can't be sure if it is a girl yet......... but I'd guess it is a female plant.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 11, 2014)

That looks to me just to be new growth and not a preflower or sign of sex.  I do not know of any strains that show at 4 weeks--most strains take 6-8 weeks to show sex.  It does not appear that you have alternating nodes yet.  You generally (but not always) get alternating nodes before the plants show sex.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is a pic I took of one of my Satori's at just over 4 weeks. I agree that it dosen't happen often but I have grown a few that do.
 JulDJac, hopefully you will see pistels coming from there.

View attachment f52t713p11124n2.jpg


----------

